# Tramline 28 Lisbon at night



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Found this video on Youtube. For me it brings back good memories of a visit with 2 of my kids some years ago to this beautiful town but besides that this is just a great video showing the old 1930's area tramcars that are until present day still service the normal daily operation (!) on a busy schedule in the sometimes ridiculous narrow streets with amazing curves and slopes. 

Hope you like the video. I personally think it is a gem!
More information on the old tram cars: https://lisbonlisboaportugal.com/lisbon-transport/lisbon-tram-28.html


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

We did it a couple of years ago, and it was just as good as the video shows.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Paulus;

Thank you for the video. The use of gauntlet tracks on some of the narrow streets was interesting.

In my early teens, I took a ride on the Red Arrow Lines from the suburbs into downtown Philadelphia, PA. That particular line was on private right of way, so the cars could go as fast as 55mph in some zones. The ride seemed more like a "Wild Mouse" ride at an amusement park than a trolley ride!

Best wishes,
David Meashey


----------



## on30gn15 (May 23, 2009)

Man, those Lisbon trams climb some pretty steep grades for adhesion only rail operation.


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

I did that a few years ago. Very fun. Some of the hills had to be at least 15%! Watch out for pick-pockets.


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

I enjoyed the ride through a beautiful city, thank you. LiG


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Glad you all liked it and even brought back memories for some also 

I was pointed out that this specific Lisbon tram nr 28 is sold as kit in 1:24 scale that can run on 45mm track. Manufactured by Ocre in Spain. They also suply a fitting motor unit for it. 

The have some nice other kits as well. Has anyone experience with building those kits?

See: http://www.occre.com/model-tram/lisboa.html


----------



## Bill C. (Jan 2, 2008)

I have enjoyed visiting this line too. The warning about pickpockets is to be taken seriously.


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Nice video Bill! Funny end ;-)
Looks like a great museum. Reason for another visit...


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Folks;

Do not wish to derail the thread, but curiosity has moved me to ask this question. Is the felonious art of picking pockets even practiced in the United States of America anymore? It seems to me that it has gone to the wayside because identity theft and stealing credit card information are far more lucrative.

I have to carry my credit cards in a little metal box now. That requisite was unknown fifteen years ago.

Just asking,
David Meashey


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

I never realized that it is such a difference between US and Europe. But as I Google around on the subject it seems you are right. 

About the lucrative part of pick pocketing, there is a big difference in Europe and the US I am afraid. Due to open borders (mobility), differences in police- and justice systems between the European countries and the very mild punishments for these facts over here it is very lucrative, especially when criminal organizations use kids. 

A ' local' pickpocket is almost never the case, it are well organized groups that travel from country to country.
In most cities or other spots that are visited by crowds of tourists it is indeed a big issue and I think it is the same all over Europe (south, west, east for sure, I am not sure about the Scandinavian countries...).


----------

